# Suggest decent in ears for click tracks for death metal band



## Gmork (Dec 26, 2015)

my drummer is going to start using a click track and we're looking for suggestions on a decent but affordable pair of in ear monitors for him. they do not have to be top of the line, just good enough so he can actually hear th click track over our loud techy death metal. but durable enough that we dont have to worry about them crapping out mid show. we tried basic ear buds before but he couldnt hear them at all. thanks. any experienced opinions would be so appreciated.


----------



## Descent (Jan 21, 2016)

Beyer DT770 are amazing but $200, the cheapies that work are the Vic Firth iso headphones and these:
Direct Sound EX-25 Extreme Isolation Headphones Black | Guitar Center

Earbuds also work in this situation, especially the kind that has rubberized earbuds, like these:
http://www.amazon.com/BeatzAudio-Ea...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B015OFEB9G


The much cheaper contractor earmuffs with audio will also work great:

3M WorkTunes Digital Hearing Protector with AM/FM Stereo Radio-90541-4DC - The Home Depot

Howard Leight Sync Stereo Earmuffs with Audio Input Jack-1030110 - The Home Depot

or he can get cheap earmuffs from Walmart and just use earbuds underneath.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 23, 2016)

I really like my Shure SE215's, I've used them live for reference monitoring direct from the PA and for recording acoustic guitar with a click and have never had an issue. The only complaint I had when I first got them was how weird it was to put them in, but it's become second nature at this point 

They run about $100, too, so not that expensive.


----------



## shredfreak (Jan 24, 2016)

Vic sih1 worked great for me.

Descents solution of contractor earmuffs is also a much used solution.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 24, 2016)

My drummer also used the Vic sih1 for a long time, but has recently gone over to in ears.
His reason for changing over was that the vic dampedned the sound in a weird way (they remove a looot of high end) so he felt kinda disconnected from the drum kit. Also he sweats a lot (he plays DM and BM so I guess he is supposed to haha) but that can get pretty nasty with the Vic headphones on. So yeah it is a good option but with a new downsides.

For in ears, my drummer got some fairly cheap speaker things which replaces the filter in his custom ear plugs. The custom ear plugs are like 200 and then I think he paid like 50 for the in ears add on to them. He seems alot more happy about those. He can hear what is going on in the room alot better but without ruining his ears.


----------



## kipaenbe (Mar 16, 2016)

The only complaint I had when I first got them was how weird it was to put them in, but it's become second nature at this point


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 24, 2016)

MEE audio M6 pro - cheaper than the Shure equivalent, and some say as good if not better.

Comes with a variety of different rubbery ear whotsits so you can have hours of fun trying to work out which gives the best compromise between isolation, frequency response and not puncturing your ear drums and poking yourself in the brain.


----------



## buriedoutback (Apr 1, 2016)

prlgmnr said:


> MEE audio M6 pro - cheaper than the Shure equivalent, and some say as good if not better.
> 
> Comes with a variety of different rubbery ear whotsits so you can have hours of fun trying to work out which gives the best compromise between isolation, frequency response and not puncturing your ear drums and poking yourself in the brain.



My drummer loves these.


----------

